# Mezzanines/Equipment platform



## docgj (Dec 15, 2009)

I am assuming(I know not a good idea) that an Equipment platform needs to meet the same ceiling height requirements that a Mezzanine does. Seven feet.

My logic is that it is included in Section 505 (Mezzanines) of the 2006 IBC.

docgj


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: Mezzanines/Equipment platform

505.5 specifically excludes an equipment platform from being called a mezzanine so I don't believe 505.1 is applicable as that is specific to mezzanines.

EQUIPMENT PLATFORM. An unoccupied, elevated platform used exclusively for mechanical systems or industrial process equipment, including the associated elevated walkways, stairs and ladders necessary to access the platform (see Section 505.5).

505.5 Equipment platforms.

Equipment platforms in buildings shall not be considered as a portion of the floor below. Such equipment platforms shall not contribute to either the building area or the number of stories as regulated by Section 503.1. The area of the equipment platform shall not be included in determining the fire area. Equipment platforms shall not be a part of any mezzanine and such platforms and the walkways, stairs and ladders providing access to an equipment platform shall not serve as a part of the means of egress from the building.

With that said I think 1208.2 might be the correct code section to require a 7 ft ceiling for an un-occupied space but others may differ on that

 1208.2 Minimum ceiling heights.

Occupiable spaces, habitable spaces and corridors shall have a ceiling height of not less than 7 feet 6 inches (2286 mm). Bathrooms, toilet rooms, kitchens, storage rooms and laundry rooms shall be permitted to have a ceiling height of not less than 7 feet (2134 mm).


----------



## docgj (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: Mezzanines/Equipment platform

I went the the 1208.2 route also. Either way I think the equipment platform needs to have at least 7 feet of headroom. This is an after thought on plans. Only 14 foot high walls. I guess they will need to find a new place for equipment.

docgj


----------



## georgia plans exam (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: Mezzanines/Equipment platform

What type of equipment? Would it fall under the IMC? Could you use 306.2 and allow 80"?

GPE


----------



## Plans Approver (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: Mezzanines/Equipment platform

Size of equipment and manufacturer's recommended clearances would go a long way in making a decision.  IMC 306  is the place to go. If it's similar to an attic 30" high x 20' long max., if it's a room 80" high. The IBC Commentary states that the platform is to treated as part of the equipment it supports. Hmm... what's the headroom required for equipment?

Dan K

Architect, Building Official, Plans Examiner


----------



## docgj (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: Mezzanines/Equipment platform

The equipment proposed is a large upright commercial air compressor. I don't have the size...Still in planning stage.

docgj


----------

